# Quiet Air pumps???



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I need a quiet air pump for my sponge filter, it's a 30 gallon with just crayfish. Is there an inexpensive/quiet brand out there?

It's in a very small room so the sound doesn't get muffled well. lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

JW Pet Fusion Air Pumps

I very much like mine.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Hiblow all the way!!!!!!!!!!!! I use the hiblow 20. Super strong and super quiet.

Sorry just read for 30 gal. go with whisper. they are good too!

Search Results


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I use a whisper on my 20G in the bedroom - barely able to hear it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have to agree but big $$$$ 



m_class2g said:


> Hiblow all the way!!!!!!!!!!!! I use the hiblow 20. Super strong and super quiet.
> 
> Sorry just read for 30 gal. go with whisper. they are good too!
> 
> Search Results


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I was wondering if Whisper was any good. I wish I was closer to J & L, but i'm limited to petland and petsmart or of course BCA classifieds.

I also have trouble knowing what kinds are good per gallon.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I do like my Fusions. Once you put them on top of a folded tablecloth or small terry towel, they get even quieter. There's some solutions to mitigate vibration noise for them... I think some folks even hang them up in onion bags or something similar.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

My whispers are the quietest of the 6 types that I have, I'd recommend them. The only way you can tell they are running is by the bubbles in the tank


----------



## Gmgq (Jan 23, 2011)

I vouch for JW Fusion too. Cheap and quiet.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I sit my Fusion on the carpet - natural vibration damper.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a whisper air pump,ive only used it a few days and its still pretty new.i will give it to you for free along with some air line tubing but you have to pick it up tho


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input, I went with the fushion 200 and it's pretty quiet. Unfortunatley i have hardwood floors, so no natural sound damper, but the towel trick seems to have worked well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A cheap small kitchen sponge?


----------

